# Some old books



## debodun (Oct 27, 2016)

Found in a shoe box on a closet shelf - hymnal (without music) dated 1849 and a pocket-sized New Testament dated 1850.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 27, 2016)

Just BEAUTIFUL:love_heart: I have one shelf of such books. Too fragile to look at very often, but I love them all the same.


----------

